# Anybody spray orangepeel with a graco mark v



## ndtaper (Jan 29, 2011)

Just wondering who uses one and what they think of it? I recently bought one and the main problem I have is keeping the tip from clogging all the time. Other than that I like the look of the orangepeel and I spray a mix of primer and mud for a precoat which it works great for.


----------

